# Photo Re-Sizing Website



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

A while back, someone posted a website they used to "re-size" photos. I cannot find it anywhere. Does anyone remember this website?


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

I use Picasa from Google. There is a website but I use the stand alone program on my computer for all my needs. The EXPORT function allows you to resize individual or multiple photos quickly and easily.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

dhdb said:


> A while back, someone posted a website they used to "re-size" photos. I cannot find it anywhere. Does anyone remember this website?


As a a Picasa user, I've often used Picnik to do simple edits on photos, including re sizing. One can use the normal "Paint" program that comes with Windoze too.

.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

dhdb said:


> A while back, someone posted a website they used to "re-size" photos. I cannot find it anywhere. Does anyone remember this website?


Is this the site? - click here. I've used in the past - before we got a Mac.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> A while back, someone posted a website they used to "re-size" photos. I cannot find it anywhere. Does anyone remember this website?


Is this the site? - click here. I've used in the past - before we got a Mac.








[/quote]
That would ne the one! Thank you Rick.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Use Picasa, it's free and works like a charmer.

Once you decide which photos you want to resize, chose them, and then use the EXPORT command to save them to the directory of your choice. Once you choose EXPORT you'll be asked what size you want to use for your exported photos.

The great thing about exported photos is that they have all your Picasa edits and your original photos aren't ever touched!


----------

